# Military Wristwatches and Special Ops Watch



## lordkensal

I'm putting together an article about the special Ops watch of choice for the Special Forces around the world.
While the Casio G-Shock is does not conform to standahttp://www.military-wristwatches.comrd military wristwatches, it does seem to be popular.
What do Special ops forces wear on their wrist?


----------



## Doug507

The overwhelming majority wear G-Shocks. Suuntos are also very popular.


----------



## jlow28

I am not a Special Ops expert but from what I know most brands seem to be:

Luminox
Traser
MTM
Marathon
Resco
Tawatec
Suunto
Casio G Shock
Casio Protrek


----------



## 2BATTRANGER

In my experience it's mainly the G-Shocks and Pathfinders from Casio, also alot of Suunto Vectors, X-Landers and the occasional Core. I've seen a few Luminox/Traser models too!! The Luminox watches were my choice,:-!


----------



## andy_s

Some G-shocks were DoD issue/approved with NSN. Not just to US SF but also French forces and probably others, including NASA.


----------



## bmick325

During the 1980's the Chronosport UDT was pretty popular with special ops guys.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Yes, many of the PJ's in my unit wear Pathfinders of various models. A PJ recently told me that the only thing he did not like about his PF was that he could not use the back light feature in the compass mode.


----------



## Nalu

One of the first things you should do is decide whether you are going to cover watches popular in the SOF community or whether you are going to write about issued watches. Or both.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

And it does not take very much research to see that it can all be summed up in one sentence for the most part.

More G-Shocks are worn by soldiers, of all varieties, than any other watch!

The reason is clear. Tough, dependable, multi-function, at a low price. The rest is just academic. But I never get tired of talking about watches.....


----------



## valdarrant

Not to rock the boat too much but my NCOIC wore a 1990s Omega Seamaster with a gold bezel.....;-)


----------



## MStillwood

I am not SF either, but as a S.W.A.T. Cop I also wear an Omega Seamaster. I also have and interchange a Casio DW-5400, and a Suunto Vector, but since I bought it I have rarely taken the Omega off. I do keep it on a Zulu strap though. I have a few freinds who are or were SF and they seem to wear Rolex GMTs or Submariners. I am pretty sure they are not issued though.


----------



## bravo3_7

I've been in special operations for eight years now. Currently I wear one of four watches (since I brought them all along on deployment). One is a Rolex, the other a Nite, followed by two MTMs (Stryker and Patriot). Truth be told, most of the guys in the teams would not spend more than $300 for a watch. Because we generally need something cheap and durable, the G-Shocks fit the bill. The Suuntos were issued to us starting around 2002-2003. They were awesome because of their features, but the case is generally weak. The bezels on them were difficult to turn and usually broke off. The Casio Pathfinders are not bad, however. As far as I can tell, USSOCOM has not commissioned any company to make any particular watch. So, there is no official watch for any of us. As we are currently operating jointly most of the time, I happen to work alongside both MARSOC and SEALs; neither wear the Luminox much. In fact, I have not seen a single Luminox since I've been here. Our boss - our overall commander - happens to wear the MTM Patriot (which I also wear on ocassion). But, that's because it was a gift from a family member. 

So, my final assessment: Durability and price leads to ... the G-Shock.

From the field: B-3-7


----------



## nsmike

bravo3_7 said:


> So, my final assessment: Durability and price leads to ... the G-Shock.
> 
> From the field: B-3-7


+1 I'm not Special Ops myself and long retired. While on active duty from 73 to 81 I had a lot of SF friends and acquaintances that were serving tours outside of SF. At that time Seiko Divers were popular because they were accurate durable and cheap. Today that description applies to G-shocks. 
Mike
USAR Ret


----------



## lordkensal

This is great information. It seems the majority of Special Ops opt for G-Shocks, as they are extremely rugged, and affordable. i.e. you don't mind dishing out the bad treatment to a $100 dollar watch.
I've written a blog post based on the responses from the forum
» Which Military Wristwatches are Really Considered a Special Ops Watch
It would be good to know which G-Shocks are popular, I assuming the G-Shock 9000 range.


----------



## peacemaker885

I think, the 3 most popular are the 3 least expensive ones DW6600, DW6900 and DW5600. They also had DoD numbers if I'm not mistaken. I'm basing this on the posts as well as pictures available.


----------



## river rat

nsmike said:


> +1 I'm not Special Ops myself and long retired. While on active duty from 73 to 81 I had a lot of SF friends and acquaintances that were serving tours outside of SF. At that time Seiko Divers were popular because they were accurate durable and cheap. Today that description applies to G-shocks.
> Mike
> USAR Ret


I am the older crowd.When in Navy I got a Seiko Quartz 7549 Diver back in 1980 bought it on the ship I was on it was cheap and took a beating and the Divers on board 90% of them had Seiko diver's most were 6309 the one's with the cushion case.And I used that same seiko when I went to Special Boat Unit IX in the late 1980's we just inserted and extracted seal's in PBR's and Mini's Troop carriers all just training never in combat.I was not realy into to watches back then never looked to see what was on there wrist at the time.But you bought what was cheap and what would last.So I can see them buying G-Shocks today.Just like the name for Special Boat Units has changed to Special Boat Teams the watches change with the times.One thing I can tell you is I still got that Seiko and it still works.


----------



## Newton

I remember watching a documentary about a Delta team in Afganistan. I noticed a lot of them were wearing Suunto Vectors.


----------



## JohnnyBlazE

> *Origin of G-Shocks being used by Navy Seals*
> 
> *Is it true that Seals used to be issued Rolex's to be used as cash if they ever got stuck somewhere? If so, do they still issue them. If not when did they stop?*
> "Sooner or later this subject was bound to come up why and who was responsible for the discontinuation of the issue of the Rolex watches.
> First, it is TRUE that Navy Frogmen were issued Rolex watches. While I have never heard of a Frogman using his watch for barganing, that is probably an ole Navy handme down joke. Each Frogman was responsible or accountable for his Rolex. Sometimes a watch would be lost during training, or a mission. But when you left the Teams, you turned in the watches.
> In 1981, while I was the Diving Officer for UDT-11, I was tasked with operating the diving locker budget. Needless to say, it was my responsibility to ensure the budget was used effectively. Unfortuantly the high costs to repair a damaged Rolex, which by the way, stood up to nearly impossible treatment, was too high and at that time, and the advent of the new digital watches was making its name on the Diving Industry.
> The Navy rules stated that a "Divers Watch" must have a sweep second hand", which was elimiated the new digital watches. I placed a phone to NAVSEA, who made the rules for equipment used in the Navy. I asked the simple question, "why must an authorized Navy watch have a "Sweep Second Hand"? I obviously knew the answer, but needed the answer to come from NAVSEA.
> The answer: "TO MEASURE LAPSED TIME". So, I asked another question: IF that is THE REQUIREMENT for a DIVING WATCH, why not just say that the watch mush have a means to measure lapsed time, instead of a sweep second hand?
> Problem resolved. I submitted a letter to NAVSEA, the rule was changed, and I started issuing the Casio G-Shock Watches instead of the Rolex. Sorry Rolex!
> This change enable the diving budget to focus on much needed new diving equipment and there you have it.
> Blame me for being efficient and effective with the UDT/SEAL diving budgets.
> When a Casio watch was lost or damaged, the costs to replace was minimum and compared to the costs to repair a Rolex and the time it took to get the Rolex back, made all the difference.
> By the way, the Casio G-shock watch did more than just measured lapsed time. Stopwatch, countdown timer..etc
> Let me make a comment about the watches sold on NSC. You will find that these watches have been used and tested by SEALs. NSC does not compromise its integirty nor it's commitment to provide the very best. So have confidence if you do get a watch from NSC, you will also have a watch that has my SEAL OF APPROVAL too! Hooyah!
> AP
> Lieutenant Commander, USN (Retired)
> Navy SEAL" -frogman80
> __________________
> "When I checked into the TEAMS we were not issued dive watches! Almost all the guys used iron man watches because of the stop watch and the ability for it to light up under water so you could see your time! We swam 100 meters every 3 minutes....so we could manage our dive plan based on time! Around 1992 Casio came out with the G-Shock Circa 92 (DW-6600C-1V) http://www.gshock.com/history/ that had the larger button in the middle/bottom of the watch...and it stayed lit for 5 seconds without holding it down!! So you could just reach over and touch it....or just touch it once on your attack board...and be able to continue to kick hard and regain total control of the board....the more you kept your elbows on your side...the more accurate swimming the board was/is...so if you didn't have to hold a button down....then you could manage the attack board better!! The G-shock also had a larger face....so easier to see the time!!! Everyone at our TEAM began buying them....because there was no comparison.....and it is still the watch of choice of TEAM guys!!" -bud/s 184
> 
> From: Rolex Watch - NavySEALs.com Forums
> 
> 
> * More on G-Shocks in the Military*
> 
> 
> *Photos of G-Shocks in the US Military*


From: Trivia - G-Shock Wiki | casio watch resources


----------



## Janne

I used to be an officer in a Swedish Ranger unit, back in late 70's to early 80's.
I wore an Omega Constellation f300 (still have it) and remember several of my colleagues wearing Rolexes and Tudors.


----------



## d3gfx

I used, and I mean USED, a Seiko Diver bought at the PX back in 1981 and it lasted through Basic, AIT, and gave up the ghost
in Jump School (when I could wear it) then I got an Issue Sandy from a friend (almost new) and that made the "trip" thru RIP.

When I was at permanent party (Ft. Bragg), I bought another Seiko, and still have it in working order today.

I would bet on a Seiko.


----------



## Zoltan

As a security contractor i work with a ton of former spec op guys. Most of the guys wear G-shocks, Suuntos, Pathfinders, Seiko divers, Trasers, Tissots (t-touch) and even a few Timex Expeditions.


----------



## G Shock

so the list of the mil watch (brand) that special ops use is...? specific names can someone make it? the final? it could be intresting list


----------



## ecalzo

jlow28 said:


> I am not a Special Ops expert but from what I know most brands seem to be:
> 
> Luminox
> Traser
> MTM
> Marathon
> Resco
> Tawatec
> Suunto
> Casio G Shock
> Casio Protrek


This way it is better in my opinion:

Casio G Shock
Casio Protrek
Suunto
Marathon
Traser/Luminox
Timex

not used (in my experience):
MTM
Resco
Tawatec


----------



## kaffakid

aside from the obvious G-shock military choices:

DW5600
DW6600
DW6900

does anyone know if the g101 is worn by military people as well?? THANKS! :-s


----------



## mike_123850

Not all G-Shock's but quite a few. There are more pictures than the ones I've listed, just do a forum search for G Shocks in Action.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthr...ghlight=action

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthr...ghlight=action

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthr...ghlight=action

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthr...ghlight=action

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthr...ghlight=action

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthr...ghlight=action

Mike


----------



## mike_123850

Ok, here are a few more.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shock-army-military-pictures-176501.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-sh...ex-pathfinders-other-included-too-412161.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/g-shocks-action-part-x-mega-edition-472570.html

Mike


----------



## laabstract

2BATTRANGER said:


> In my experience it's mainly the G-Shocks and Pathfinders from Casio, also alot of Suunto Vectors, X-Landers and the occasional Core. I've seen a few Luminox/Traser models too!! The Luminox watches were my choice,:-!


Luminox was my choice 2


----------



## kaffakid

fyi... I was watching the movie "The Town" and one of the cops was wearing a DW-6600 ---- kewl


----------



## DCMonkey

G-Shocks. Not just in SF role, but even in covert roles in regular green Army.


----------



## RCM83

I'm not special forces but my next trip out to Afghanistan I plan on taking my Resco, a pathfinder or two, and a g shock or two.


----------



## klop32

How about Swiss Military Delta Force







or Swiss Military Delta Evo
2221 - ewatcheshouse.com


----------



## watchnuts

I don't believe all the BS marketing hype by watch companies being used by and affliated with special forces.

In all the pictures I've seen G-Shocks are the only thing they wear.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

watchnuts said:


> I don't believe all the BS marketing hype by watch companies being used by and affliated with special forces.
> 
> In all the pictures I've seen G-Shocks are the only thing they wear.


You mean US Navy SEALs don't wear this:



















When I was an Air Commando in the mid-80s I saw mostly Seiko 6309s (still got mine) and other CBP watches. Into the 90's C-130 flight crews and STS (Special Tactics Squadron members) were issued the Marathon Nav, SandY 650, and G-Shocks. After 2000 the AF went to COTS (commercial off the shelf) unit purchases. This was when the G-Shocks and Suunto's really began to dominate.


----------



## Spit161

The Nite MX10 is my choice:









cheers.


----------



## mike_123850

G shocks in action Part VII

G shocks in action Part VI

More G Shocks In Action Part V (USAF edition)

More G shocks in action Part IV (modem users do not click on this thread).

More G shocks in action Part III

More G shocks in action Part II

G-shock / Army / Military Pictures

G Shocks in Action Part VIII (timex, pathfinders, and other included too).

G shocks in Action Part X (Mega edition)

Mike


----------



## Chris T

G-shock's are definitely really popular but I also like the Luminox 3051 Blackout. It's a little more expensive than the Casio but also very rugged and the dial illumination is just plain awesome!


----------



## Ruzhyo

15 yrs in the Army I've seen all sorts of watches bring worn. Panarai, Tag, Rolex and Omega are common with the officers who are desk bound. The usual NCOs are mostly wearing G shocks. 
In the field almost everyone is wearing a black G shock. No particular model. 
Timex and luminox are next to non existence.


----------



## cal..45

Ruzhyo said:


> 15 yrs in the Army I've seen all sorts of watches bring worn. Panarai, Tag, Rolex and Omega are common with the officers who are desk bound. The usual NCOs are mostly wearing G shocks.
> In the field almost everyone is wearing a black G shock. No particular model.
> Timex and luminox are next to non existence.


I agree on the Luminox but definitely not on Timex. In fact I have occasionally seen more Timex's than Casio's, mostly on par though.

cheers


----------



## Andreas9

Yeah,mostly gshocks,suuntos,seen some ana-digi diver citizen's on old school personnel.Our LTC wore a seamaster occasionally,i remember him taking it off before the jump.I d go for a gshock anyday though,peace of mind.

cheers


----------

